# Ringneck snakes hatching!



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 10, 2007)

They are hatching!  They were in the incubator for two months.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 10, 2007)

Cute! What subspecies are they and what are you going to do with them?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a Garter snake :roll:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,

I believe it's Prairie Ringneck Snake (Diadophis punctatus arnyi). I'll keep them &amp; see how they do for me. My female looks full of eggs again, Hopefully she will lay soon?



> Cute! What subspecies are they and what are you going to do with them?


----------

